# The Escort RS1600i - You've seen the video, now see the car.



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Firstly this is not the one that is for sale on the bay of all evil for 20K, this is in better condition and has a lot less miles on it.

Secondly, thanks for checking in. Now the owner had a specific remit for this which was to keep the paintwork looking as close to an original finish as possible, this request has limited the final results somewhat where the correction side of the job was concerned but overall a good job, with good results and as a result, a very happy owner. However if it was mine, it would have had some serious work done.

On arrival the car, never driven in the wet intentionally the car looked impeccable, although one defect stood out as soon as the sun hit it, a broken blend on the OS quarter wheel arch, this was duly noted for when the machine work commenced.

Washed, dried and moved indoors it was clayed and masked ready for some festool loving.

All polishes used were SiRamik, and in the form of SiRamik Correction Fluid and and an as yet unnamed refining/finishing/glossing polish suitable for ultimate gloss, in tests absolute zero reduction in paint and has particle sizes the smallest you can get, ideal for thin paint where removal should be avoided after correction/polishing/refining.









































































This was about as far as I dare take this particular defect.





































Remember the broken blend on the rear wheel arch I mentioned, before i got to it I marked around the area with a smear of polish, now who would want to use marker or crayon/chalk.

You can see the broken areas in the light.




























Coming from a paint background of almost 30 years I knew exactly what caused the breaks so I was confident I could rescue these to an almost perfect blend, obviously taking care not to take it too far.




























Moving around the other side.














































And after.




























As you can see from the close up, not perfect but acceptable.



























































































Little bit of Festooligan action.



















After all the polishing and refining was done.




























It was then time for some wax loving in the guise of Vintage from that big manufacturer, hand applied of course.










And now a few finished shots.


























































































































































And the fun doesn't stop there.

All door shuts, painted areas under the bonnet etc were treated to Collinite 845, ACF 50 used minimally around the engine area and the underneath is well, just the underneath.









































































And i will leave you with an arty shot of the engine bay.










Truly an outstanding machine and one of a very few concourse ones left.

Thanks for taking the time to check in and for all updates please follow us on Facebook here.

https://www.facebook.com/Reflectology?ref=hl
​*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job done:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody nora...thats even better than when Ford knocked it out all those years ago...stunning


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

What a car and what a great finished result

I am very jealous, I had several MK3 XR3i's in my younger days and one was nae on mint and I so wish I had kept it


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A well executed job :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's an amazing job chum on one of my all time favourite cars. Respectful of the car's age yet stunning nonetheless. 

Well done. 

Cooks


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Waxy siramikles Russman ..


----------



## skel (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow what an amazing car and fantastic detail, takes me back, I've been lucky to have had two rs1600i, One White and one Caspian Blue, how I miss them...😕
Thanks for posting


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing machine!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely jubbly


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow phenomenal work.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

stunning..............

just how clean is the underside. you could eat your dinner off it (if it would stick lol)


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning, love an mk3 escort


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great result. Reminds me how I lusted after these in my youth!!!:argie:
Unit looking good as well Russ.:thumb:


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would love to have one of these, actually I would love any of the old Ford RS models lol. Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Cant fault that!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Really Beautiful, great work has inspired me for tomorrow's job, a low mileage Mk2 RS1300 also in red


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, the owner also has a quattro Turbo that will be with me shortly and is also negotiating on a Tommy Makkinen Evo.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a fantastic result.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

Beauty


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this. Well done mate, car looks stunning.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

What a car


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning these must be as rare a rs500 now I could imagine


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunning love these


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks amazing, what a great job of the engine bay. We would all love one of these cars.


----------



## Stevie_G (Mar 14, 2015)

Takes me back a few years...looks like they did when they were brand new!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

how good is that! great stuff:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. Great work.

Always thought these were great looking cars


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A cracking motor!!

Great work :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciated.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

The underside is unbelievable!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks spot on!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've been wanting an RS1600i for a long time now and I think i'd give away some body parts for that one. Great work and love that Vintage was used.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very tidy car Russ and a top notch job done there matey:thumb:.


----------



## bigred1967 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stunning car i used to have one back in the day very rare car then never mind now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

* what..... A.... Beauty.......*


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Love XR3i's and this is beautiful, great job.


----------

